# Connection problem with pkr.com and pkr the game



## Aggro Paul (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok so yesteday I was playing pkr the game it was working fine it wasn't freezing the connection was perfect. I went on it today and i cant connect to the game or go on the website "www.pkr.com" but I can go on any other website and theres no problem at all. When I try to start up the game It starts to connect then it just says "disconnected - reconnecting" but it never reconnects, it just stays on that screen forever. If I try to connect to the website it says "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage". I have tryed to resolve the problem with the pkr support team but Im not getting anywhere with them. I have gave them log files on my computer specifications and others things and all they have said is it might be a problem with your graphics card or TCP/IP ports that are not open. They told me to install an update for my graphics card I did that, and thats not solved the problem. they told me to type into a search engine the model of my router followed by portforwarding. but the thing is my internet connection goes from my modem into a mentor 4-port 10/100 Mbps ethernet switch router then into a Qband 8-port 10/100 Mbps ethernet switch - Im not sure if this is a router or something else because my dad bought it and I don't have the box for it. Anyway I cant find this Qband thing that connects my pc to the internet, in the search engine as they are telling me to do. Basicly they are telling me to find out if the following TCP/IP ports are open: 51330 to 51339, 52330 to 52339, 58018 & 58019. And if there not open I need to open them. I have no idea how to find these ports or how to open them. Also while installing this game and playing it yesterday my Bitdefender total security firewall blocked three port scans I don't no if this will be any use to you.

So any idea How to fix this problem?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you access the site with your Bitdefender firewall temporarily disabled?

What model is your Mentor router?

Go to www.portforward.com and scroll down to the Mentor section. There are 5 models listed. Click on your one for further instructions on how to open the router config in Internet Explorer and how to open ports. I think the address for your router config is http://192.168.1.1


----------



## Aggro Paul (Mar 24, 2009)

Disabling the firewall dosn't work it still says "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage". 

How do I find what model it is because I cant see it and Im not sure if I have the box for it.

I think the address for your router config is http://192.168.1.1 - I went on this followed the instructions then what am I surpose to do with it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If there is no label on the router to identify it, look in Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager button > Network Adapters.

Or try *Everest*. Run it and look under Network > Windows Network.

If you open Internet Explorer and type http://192.168.1.1 into the address bar, it should open your router config page where you can enter the port numbers.


----------



## Aggro Paul (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok is this the right page if so what do I put in the boxes if i want these ports open: 

51330 to 51339, 52330 to 52339, 8018 and 58019. This is TCP.

View attachment.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That's right. You just need to enter the port numbers (or port ranges), select TCP and tick the Enabled boxes, then click the Apply button to complete.

If this still doesn't fix the problem, you might also need to go into the Bitdefender settings to open the ports.

If you want to see the details about your router model, look under System on the left.


----------



## Aggro Paul (Mar 24, 2009)

what do I put in the trigger boxes?


----------



## Aggro Paul (Mar 24, 2009)

Nevermind went on pkr today and its working again no idea how. So this thread is solved thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Connection problem with pkr.com and pkr the game*

i have the same problem and i did the same think that you explaind here and when im pressing Apply its writing:"the number in port entry box are invallid"
what to do plz help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Connection problem with pkr.com and pkr the game*

What numbers are you entering?


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Connection problem with pkr.com and pkr the game*

the same numbers the other one enter. the same numbers you talld to put in


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Connection problem with pkr.com and pkr the game*

??? plz answer me


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Connection problem with pkr.com and pkr the game*

Post a screenshot of your ports page in the router config where you get the error.


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

here it is i write something never mind but the error is the same error with the port numbers
http://up76.siz.co.il/up3/oayojgnjmg0i.jpg


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try putting a checkmark in the Enabled box on the right.


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

done this its writing the same problem


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

can it be a blocking of my internet supliier?? maybe they are bloking some game??


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try entering in the port numbers on the virtual server or port forwarding page, I believe that is the special application section, which differs from normal forwarding. 
And no, that error message would not appear even if your ISP is blocking the ports.


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

send me a photo of the page of port forwarding and virtual server


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What is the make and model of your router? Same as the OP's?


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

my router is Trendnet TEW-231BRP.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You need to open these ports in your router:
51330 to 51339
52330 to 52339
8018
58019
There isn't a guide for Poker, so here is a guide for your router (HTTP, but obviously you're not forwarding port 80.)
Try making 4 entries, with the ranges for the first 2 in the mapping port boxes, then the last 2 single in 2 different entries.


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

what to write in the server ip zone??
in the mapping port ill write the ports but what about the server ip?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You need to create a static IP as explained here.


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

and after im creating static ip im puting in the nuber of the static ip int the server ip box? in all of the mapping lines where im writing the ports??


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, create 4 entries for the ports, and check enable.


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

i need to open 4 static ip for each port???


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You only need 1 static IP, but enter it in the server IP for each entry for the ports.


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

ok i did what this website talld me to do but what the static ip adress? what the number?? where can i see it??


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you read the guide on the static IP?


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

first what is OP's?? and second my router made is Trendnet and the model is: 
TEW-231BRP


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Where exactly are you stuck on the guide?


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

i finished to open a static ip but i dont know his number i dont know where i can see the number of this ip


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

another question-i have the same problem in other game called Project Powder when im getting in the game its spose to show me the servers but insted its giving me an error of server is time out or something if you can help me with that too ill be more than happy anyway thenk you for all the help you gave me so far


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, I'll help with that game as well. But back to this one for now…,
You can see the static IP from Control Panel>Network and Internet Connections>Network connections. Right click your connection, click properties, then click TCP/IP, and click properties. That static IP is the IP address listed, and that is what to use for the server IP for forwarding.


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

ok ill check it thenks


----------



## zaredex (Jun 1, 2009)

listen it still dosent working i dont know what to do anymore but listen im realy think that its something to do with the ISP cous i have couple of friends that have the same ISP and the same problems as i have, and in the same games. like i do, PKR and the other game-Project Powder dosent workin on there computer as well. if there anything als to do tell me and thenx anyway


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have a modem? If so, what is the make and model of it?


----------

